# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Hair transplants in Turkey

## Charlieb

Hey guys, just wondering has anybody heard of this place "COSMEDICA", in Istanbul?
They offer a 1800 euro's 'all inclusive' deal with 3000-4000 grafts. Now, I know it's never good to judge by price but is this what I could possibly expect elsewhere in Europe? I am from New Zealand so I obviously have to travel to get a HT. 

Thanks people  :Smile:

----------


## JoeTillman

I would avoid at all costs. Clinics like this are known as "technician" clinics where there is no real doctor involved aside from drawing a hairline, if that much. Techs extract, techs make incisions, techs place. You will be one of maybe a dozen or more patients on the same day and no one will ever remember your name the second you walk out of the door, if they even remembered it in the first place. There are only three clinics to consider and they are listed on the IAHRS. Dr. Koray Erdogan, Dr. Hakan Doganay, Dr. Emre Karadeniz.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Don't look at the price, look at the results first.  You may spend more by having repair.

----------


## ozkan

Hi Joe, 

Can you please advise what we should expect from a doctor in a FUE operation? 

Thanks

----------


## jamesst11

the doctors that Joe has recommended are incredible HT surgeons.  Look up their work.  The prices are not that expensive at all for them, especially in comparison to other countries.  I have seen incredible work from all of them and there is a member of this forum who posted amazing hair line pics with Doganay.  DO NOT even STEP FOOT in the clinic you are mentioning.  The docs mentioned by Joe are not only about the bottom line.. they have a HUGE reputation to uphold.  I have researched HT docs for countless hours over the last two years.  Through this research I have concluded that I will get a large FUE done in the future and two of the docs on my list are those that Joe mentioned.  Look up Doganay and look up Erdogon

----------


## jamesst11

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/album....chmentid=32667

Look at these results - with only 3900 FUE?  Joe, while we are on the topic, I want to ask personally - say you, yourself were considering getting a "large" FUE, Like this guy.  In this scenario, you had the NW of this guy..WHO would be your number one choice in the entire world, without money being an issue?  I am super curious to know your response to this.  I don't know if you'd feel comfortable answering this, but we could use the advice.

----------


## JoeTillman

> Hi Joe, 
> 
> Can you please advise what we should expect from a doctor in a FUE operation? 
> 
> Thanks


 Hi Ozkan,

What you should expect from a doctor in an FUE operation is exactly what he promises you he will do. In other words, if he tells you he (or she) performs the extractions then they better damn well be the one performing the extractions. If they say they will spend a lot of the time during the day with you performing your procedure, they should be doing exactly this. 

In other words, you should expect the following.

1. The doctor should spend time with you before the surgery making sure you understand the procedure and that you do not have any questions.

2. The doctor should be the one to draw your hairline.

3. Your doctor should be the one extracting your grafts.

4. Your doctor should be the one making the incisions to place the grafts.

This is what should be expected unless they are a technician based clinic. If that is the case then it's anyone's guess what the doctor should be doing because it varies widely from clinic to clinic that uses this approach.

----------


## JoeTillman

> https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/album....chmentid=32667
> 
> Look at these results - with only 3900 FUE?  Joe, while we are on the topic, I want to ask personally - say you, yourself were considering getting a "large" FUE, Like this guy.  In this scenario, you had the NW of this guy..WHO would be your number one choice in the entire world, without money being an issue?  I am super curious to know your response to this.  I don't know if you'd feel comfortable answering this, but we could use the advice.


 Hi James,

I want to make sure you understand who it is that I work with. They are listed in my signature and Dr. Doganay and Dr. Erdogan are not in that list. 

Your question is not one that I find difficult to answer but I won't answer it the way that you hope :Smile:  First, I would not have a 3900 graft FUE procedure. Why? Because it is asking for trouble. What if those 3900 grafts are a complete failure for whatever reason? You're done. Finito. Over. Most of your donor hair is gone. This is the case with FUE, with strip you've got some more but not much. 

I firmly believe that a patient such as the one you referenced should instead go for two sessions of 2000 to 2500 each. This way if round one is a disaster he's not tapped out for donor reserves and he has multiple options. In my case, I've had 10,000 grafts via FUSS (a small number of FUE's as well) and I have never had a single procedure over 2488 grafts. While I used to work for two top clinics known for their megasession FUSS procedures I've stepped away from that approach because I've seen too many failures that have left patients in dire straights. I simply cannot condone this approach, especially for repair patients. 

Who would I have surgery with today? Only with a doctor that does the extractions himself and one that I have visited already and they meet my personal standards. I can't say to anyone, publicly or privately, that I'd go to a clinic to have surgery if I have not inspected their facilities and seen them perform surgery first hand. That is why I visit and review the clinics I work with because if you, the consumer, are going to consider any doctor I work with for your own surgery then how can I in good conscience recommend any clinic I have not visited and inspected personally? See what I mean? 

So, with that said, I would personally have surgery with anyone of the doctors listed in my signature. There are more I'm going to be visiting this year and if they meet my standards then they'll be added to my signature as well.

----------


## ozkan

Hi Joe, 

Thanks for your answer. By the way Dr. Levent Acar, one of the surgeons of Cosmedica is listen on ISHRS web site. Are you saying that we must only go for doctors listed on IAHRS? What are the differences between two ? I see also Dr. Emre Karadeniz on ISHRS.

Thanks





> Hi Ozkan,
> 
> What you should expect from a doctor in an FUE operation is exactly what he promises you he will do. In other words, if he tells you he (or she) performs the extractions then they better damn well be the one performing the extractions. If they say they will spend a lot of the time during the day with you performing your procedure, they should be doing exactly this. 
> 
> In other words, you should expect the following.
> 
> 1. The doctor should spend time with you before the surgery making sure you understand the procedure and that you do not have any questions.
> 
> 2. The doctor should be the one to draw your hairline.
> ...

----------


## Tim1

> Hey guys, just wondering has anybody heard of this place "COSMEDICA", in Istanbul?
> They offer a 1800 euro's 'all inclusive' deal with 3000-4000 grafts. Now, I know it's never good to judge by price but is this what I could possibly expect elsewhere in Europe? I am from New Zealand so I obviously have to travel to get a HT. 
> 
> Thanks people


 I myself went to Cosmedica for my HT in September last year.  I had seen various people online who had good experiences with Cosmedica so decided to take the plunge myself.  I am just over 4 months since my op and am very happy with the way things are going.  I had 2500 grafts.

----------


## JoeTillman

> Hi Joe, 
> 
> Thanks for your answer. By the way Dr. Levent Acar, one of the surgeons of Cosmedica is listen on ISHRS web site. Are you saying that we must only go for doctors listed on IAHRS? What are the differences between two ? I see also Dr. Emre Karadeniz on ISHRS.
> 
> Thanks


 No, I'm not saying that at all. In fact, you can go to whomever you wish. I just want people to know what they are getting in exchange for handing over their non-renewable resource of finite donor hair. 

The ISHRS is an educational organization only. There are no standards for acceptance except for an annual fee. This fee allows doctors to have a discounted entrance fee to the multiple annual conferences and workshops that the ISHRS sponsors. That's it. There is no policing of doctors in any way.  Members do have to adhere to a code of conduct but it is general common sense stuff that that falls in line with standard medical ethics and practice. Yes, Dr. Karadeniz is a member but so are about a thousand other doctors worldwide. In fact, Dr. Karadeniz is one of the organizers of the upcoming FUE workshop in Istanbul this year which is sponsored by the ISHRS.

The IAHRS is a safe place to start your research but by no means is it the final word in whom to trust your head to. There is a vetting process that doctors must pass before acceptance is granted and if they are accepted they too pay an annual membership fee but it is much smaller in size than the ISHS at less than 70 members worldwide.

My goal is to get people to understand what they are getting themselves in to. If one doesn't mind technicians doing all the work and knows that the doctor has very little to do with the procedure overall then that is their decision.

----------


## ejj

I would take a look at Dr Ozgur Oztan Seems to have some good results 

ej

----------


## ozkan

Thanks , Joe. I really appreciate your deep knowledge of the field....

----------


## wannamyhairback

HI Ejj

i think i have seen your another comments on this surgeon, i have checked his results and its just outstanding, i am in communucation with this clinic, it just takes too much time to receive a response from this clinic, thats the  only thing))

----------


## rainbow33

Exactly COSMEDICA is one of the known as "technician" clinics.. and They are always searching patient on internet  by the using the forums with fake comments also using commission agent..
i do not  recommend this clinic to anybody.
..

----------


## farsanUK

> I would avoid at all costs. Clinics like this are known as "technician" clinics where there is no real doctor involved aside from drawing a hairline, if that much. Techs extract, techs make incisions, techs place. You will be one of maybe a dozen or more patients on the same day and no one will ever remember your name the second you walk out of the door, if they even remembered it in the first place. There are only three clinics to consider and they are listed on the IAHRS. Dr. Koray Erdogan, Dr. Hakan Doganay, Dr. Emre Karadeniz.


 Hey JOE
I've touched on this in a way already with you but just want some clarity. As of now - 2017 Dr Karendeniz is not part of IAHRS however in the quoted comment in 2015 you stated that he was IAHRS. Do you know the reason for his exclusion ? I wonder if it is because he does not operate out of a large "hospital like" facility. Also he does not charge per graft but per session. Forgive me if I'm wrong but I'm sure I've  either heard you on the radio or on the forums saying that if some one is charging per session they are not advisable to go to.
Farsan UK

----------


## JoeTillman

As far as I know he charges by the hair, not by the session, but of course I've not spoken with him in a while. While it's not really my place to comment on why he isn't currently in the IAHRS I can say with confidence that it's not because of any surgical shortcomings on his part so if that is your concern, it shouldn't be.

----------


## farsanUK

> As far as I know he charges by the hair, not by the session, but of course I've not spoken with him in a while. While it's not really my place to comment on why he isn't currently in the IAHRS I can say with confidence that it's not because of any surgical shortcomings on his part so if that is your concern, it shouldn't be.


 Yes i believe he did per session at some point although on his website he has a guide price. Ive attatched a screen shot of it so please take a look. It does sound a bit unreal i mean 5000 grafts for 3000 euros? I know you regard him highly and i like the fact that he really comes out on these forums and talks about the good and the bad in his country but surely even this is like the type of adverts that ive heard you talk about on the radio that we should be wary of. However, ive seen a few of his results and i would say nothing was anywhere close to jaw dropping.

----------


## JoeTillman

> Yes i believe he did per session at some point although on his website he has a guide price. Ive attatched a screen shot of it so please take a look. It does sound a bit unreal i mean 5000 grafts for 3000 euros? I know you regard him highly and i like the fact that he really comes out on these forums and talks about the good and the bad in his country but surely even this is like the type of adverts that ive heard you talk about on the radio that we should be wary of. However, ive seen a few of his results and i would say nothing was anywhere close to jaw dropping.


 Farsan, I think at this point it makes more sense for you to contact Dr. K directly. He's very easy to speak to and he can and will answer your questions freely. However, if you don't see anything you like on his website, why waste your time? Find someone that you like and go from there.

----------


## Hairsgone

> It does sound a bit unreal i mean 5000 grafts for 3000 euros?


 That screenshot says its 5000 HAIRS not grafts. This will equate to 2200-2300 grafts on average, which is actually realistic and good value.

----------


## welfareabroad

You can visit our page for information about hair transplantation in Turkey. You can contact us for your inquiries.
https://welfareabroad.com/treatments...ir-transplant/

----------


## Realenglishnic

Your question is not one that I find difficult to answer but I won't answer it the way that you hope :Smile:  First, I would not have a 3900 graft FUE procedure. Why? Because it is asking for trouble. What if those 3900 grafts are a complete failure for whatever reason? You're done. Finito. Over. Most of your donor hair is gone. This is the case with FUE, with strip you've got some more but not much.


Hi Joe, thats an interesting paragraph above you mention.  I have two questions relating to this:

1) when you say that you have some more  by using the fuss technique, can I ask roughly how much more? What % more would you have?

2) I have never had a transplant before but considering one, however one clinic has advised that I can have a 6000-8000 hair transplant by either FUT (Fuss). Or a double day FUE of 6000-8000 hairs.  Do you think this is too much for a first time hair transplant and would advise against this or do you think this is about right in terms of grafts?

Thanks Joe

----------


## JoeTillman

1) when you say that you have some more by using the fuss technique, can I ask roughly how much more? What % more would you have?

It is difficult to say and while I do believe that more grafts are available via the "FUSS first" approach the amount of hair that can be moved may not be so different as FUE can specifically target follicular units with more hairs. In a FUSS procedure you are limited to what is in the strip that is taken. However, I can confidently say that in my own case, I could not have had as much hair moved had I only had FUE to begin with but this is strictly due to the way my scalp heals after strip surgery in that my laxity returned to near normal for my first several procedures. 

2) I have never had a transplant before but considering one, however one clinic has advised that I can have a 6000-8000 hair transplant by either FUT (Fuss). Or a double day FUE of 6000-8000 hairs. Do you think this is too much for a first time hair transplant and would advise against this or do you think this is about right in terms of grafts?

You said "hairs" so was the quote in grafts or hairs specifically? This is important to know because an 8000 hair procedure is about 3500 grafts. Please clarify.

----------


## Realenglishnic

> 2) I have never had a transplant before but considering one, however one clinic has advised that I can have a 6000-8000 hair transplant by either FUT (Fuss). Or a double day FUE of 6000-8000 hairs. Do you think this is too much for a first time hair transplant and would advise against this or do you think this is about right in terms of grafts?
> 
> You said "hairs" so was the quote in grafts or hairs specifically? This is important to know because an 8000 hair procedure is about 3500 grafts. Please clarify.


 Hi Joe,  thanks for answering.  Yes I have been quoted 6000-8000 HAIRS for ether an FUE or FUT procedure.  So In grafts I was wondering if this would be within your recommended amount.

Best wishes,

----------


## JoeTillman

That is on the high end of what I feel is a safe limit but personally, I think 3000 is a safer number to consider for either procedure.

----------


## rmayling

I have had a hair transplantation with Estinist in Istanbul. The team was very professional and i am very satisfied with the results. It has been almost  5 months and i alredy have a coverage that i always wanted. They didn't have a limit on grafts. Some clinics were saying that they can take 3.500 grafts but in estinist they managed to get 4.500 grafts and the price didn't change and the place were the hair was extracted hasnt been damaged. I was worried that I would be left with scars and bald patches on the back of my head but it is impossible to tellthat I have had a hair transplant!. My hair transplantation was made by doctors, which was very important for me.

----------


## farsanUK

> That is on the high end of what I feel is a safe limit but personally, I think 3000 is a safer number to consider for either procedure.


 Hi joe. Dr erdogan at asmed quoted me 5000 fue grafts done over 2 days so 2500 on consecutive days. Yes his high graft results are amazing as i know you have seen but is this still too much? Or as its done over 2 days makes it safer to do?

----------


## ibraheim

Is the doctor expected to insert the grafts after the doctor makes the slit or is that typically an assistant/tech job? Does the doctor need to collect the graphs after using the punch tool whether its manual or motor or is it ok for a tech to do that? 
thank you

----------


## ibraheim

> I myself went to Cosmedica for my HT in September last year.  I had seen various people online who had good experiences with Cosmedica so decided to take the plunge myself.  I am just over 4 months since my op and am very happy with the way things are going.  I had 2500 grafts.


 DO you have any pictures of your operation and results?

----------


## ibraheim

> I have had a hair transplantation with Estinist in Istanbul. The team was very professional and i am very satisfied with the results. It has been almost  5 months and i alredy have a coverage that i always wanted. They didn't have a limit on grafts. Some clinics were saying that they can take 3.500 grafts but in estinist they managed to get 4.500 grafts and the price didn't change and the place were the hair was extracted hasnt been damaged. I was worried that I would be left with scars and bald patches on the back of my head but it is impossible to tellthat I have had a hair transplant!. My hair transplantation was made by doctors, which was very important for me.


 Can you post pictures? I'm looking at a transplant in the near future. Thank you

----------


## alejandroblanco

There are good hospitals in Istanbul, be careful about small clinics. The technicians operate the operations not the doctors.

----------


## farsanUK

> MCAN Health Clinic has the best professional doctors in Istanbul. I can totally suggest them. My hair transplant is done 6 months ago, and they're still calling me about my treatment's status.
> https://www.mcanhealth.com/en/hair-transplant-turkey/


 Dumb  ass.  Result hasn't even come through yet and your recommending them. At least you're getting your commission :Wink:

----------


## DJM

Hi joe,

Im considering cosmedica in turkey as they have been recommended to me. There is a package they do where you request the Doctor to carry out the surgery and not technicians, in this case Dr Acar. Ive googled the Dr and can only see positive things.

----------


## Ronaldo18

Dr acar never ever carries out the surgery...its done by a technician (every single time)

----------


## Ronaldo18

Hi joe Im sure if u still read these as post was a good while ago Now. Wanted to say everything you write is so knowledgeable and youd be mad not to listen to you. Great work bro. Wanted to say have u had experience with going to dr hakan doganay practice then and seen how he works?? (Cos u mentioned before u wouldnt say unless youd been first hand) wanted to know what you thought of his work cos after a year of research (and with a 6/7k budget) Im 99% certain he is the man for me?? Only not concern is that all his work online is amazing yes but seems to be a while ago (some ppl saying results arent what they used to be?) be great if you could give your opinion thanks again man

----------


## Ronaldo18

Also one last question mate....do u think these 3 doctors/places are formidable.
Dr kaan pekiner
HLC Ankara and 
Bruno ferreira Portugal 🇵🇹

----------


## okrok

You can check on internet....Dr.Erkam Caymaz doing operation himself. Especially opening hair channel. I think thats awesome for patients. I did from him. I will share. You can check my profile.

----------


## Karen81

In general you can divide the hair transplant clinics in Turkey into three tiers (all-inclusive, medium and premium). I would be careful with all all-inclusive packages below 3,000 EUR because here most of the work is done by the technicians and the results are rather volatile. A good sign is if the doctors calculates per graft. Check out this site for all the pro and cons per tier: https://medihair.com/en/hair-transplant-turkey/. Turkey has some great hair transplant surgeons. However, its difficult to cut through all the marketing and find them BEFORE your surgery  :Big Grin:  I hope this is helpful.

----------

